# Resource Thread



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi! This is a resource thread intended to be a compilation of helpful MDC discussions, _Mothering_ articles and member-recommended website links dealing with pregnancy and birth loss. Please PM the forum's moderator to nominate a helpful thread or website for inclusion.

*MDC Threads*

Resources for those who have lost a child

Suggestions for families and friends of grieving parents

Honoring our babies

Exactly what to expect with a miscarriage

*Mothering Articles*

Solitary Sadness: The Need to Grieve Miscarriage

My Last Baby

Carrying On After a Miscarriage

Riding the Waves

God's Will

For the Not-Yet-Born- Reflections on Miscarriage, Ritual, and Healing

Grace's Gift

Lactation After a Loss

Find more articles here

*Helpful websites, organizations*

Compassionate Friends: www.compassionatefriends.org


----------

